# Strawberry Marina



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

When I got to Strawberry Marina today (Tuesday) the boat docks were in the water. When I left at 1:00Pm the docks were up on the ramp. So no boat docks at the Marina.


It was a great day for catching fish. The wind came up real bad at 10:45


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Question*

Are they still collecting a few to launch?


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Over at renegade they have the pay station covered up, so I didnt pay, and many others didnt also. There are still some docks in the water also. That was last saturday.


----------

